# Graco Nova 390



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

I'm new to the painting industry and am doing part-time jobs for a friend who is a contractor. I bought a Graco nova 390 as my first sprayer. Have you guys had much success with this sprayer? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, good entry sprayer. Good for small jobs like ceilings, primer, etc. 
If you wanna do bigger jobs you might wanna get a bigger machine like the 695


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Yeah, the 390's are good little sprayers. A little weak for spraying drywall sometimes depending on your style. I have to go slower than I would like with them on open stretches of wall/ceiling. 

Most things they're fine, if you don't mind being limited to 100' of hose and a .17 or so tip.


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Great way to start. A little work horse. Keep it clean ie..filters/rock catcher


----------



## IIIGenerationPainter (Jul 7, 2014)

I have the step above the 390 the 395. And it's a great pump! Like other guy said keep it clean and also remember to put tsl in it. I run mine all day and I load it up about twice. Before use and half way during the day.


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## sm2buck (Jul 9, 2014)

Thanks for the responses. I sprayed all the trim in a house with it. Turned out great! I used a 311 tip, is this what y'all are using for trim work? 


Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

sm2buck said:


> Thanks for the responses. I sprayed all the trim in a house with it. Turned out great! I used a 311 tip, is this what y'all are using for trim work?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PaintTalk.com


Depending on the type of trim, and material yeah, either a 2, or a 3. Usually a thicker stronger product will need a bigger orface (last 2 numbers) a lot of times the paint can will tell the proper tip size, or the store itself. If your new to spraying find a good suite, and ask lots of questions. Also YouTube will be a bleeding and a curse for you. It'll be hard to find the quality videos. Good luck


----------

